# Do I convert too DCC?



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am currently running a simple layout and use a MRC 10amp. Next Summer I plan to expand my layout another 100 ft.










The big Question is should I switch to DCC?
What do I need ?

Which is the best system to go with to keep it simple and room to grow?
I have a QSI in one of my loco so it would have to be compatible do I do not need to buy another decoder.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can basically run DCC on track power (many options) or battery with wireless direct to the loco (AirWire decoders with any DCC sound board, or QSI/Gwire; you now have the option of 3 different controllers) 

Right now, I'm sure basic track power would be fine. 

But growth is another concern you are rightly considering. The big question: will you be running multiple locomotives per "track" or loop? If you made a larger layout with 3 independent loops and only had one train per loop, stick with track power or something like an Aristo trackside TE. No mods to your locos, and there are ways to control sounds... 

If you want multiple locos per train, or multiple trains per track, then you need to consider some form of independent command control. 

At that point, is DCC right for you? It again depends on things like if sound will be in every loco, what features you need, are you thinking of battery, etc. 

The QSI is pretty much compatible with track power dcc, wireless DCC direct over the air, and plain DC on the track. It is designed to handle the load of one loco only. 

Maybe tell us about your "future" plans and dreams... that would help. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

The questions I would ask before going to DCC, is what do you gain? Is it worth the cost? The functionality and the standards that come with DCC made the cost justifiable for me. I can control all the sounds and multiple trains, switches, and other accessories. There are other options to DCC also, and you might want to pursue those as well, but the standards and number of top notch DCC vendors is what swayed me to DCC. 

What I needed: 
- power supply - I believe your existing MRC 10 amp would work just fine 
- DCC station - I have the NCE 10 amp - enough to run 3 or more trains 
- DCC cab - I have the NCE wireless 
- decoder for each "thing" I want to control; engines, sound cards, switches, etc. 

Greg is a QSI expert, so if he says your current decoder will work it should. What's nice about DCC is since it's a standard, different vendors products will work with each other. Each vendor tries to add something "extra" so their product will stand out, but the basics all work together great.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07/01/2009 8:28 AM
QSI/Gwire; you now have the option of 3 different controllers) 

I know about the Airwire throttle and the new NCE Gwire--what's the third option?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are 2 different AirWire throttles was my meaning... with the NCE, it's just additional options for the user... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's one perspective: I use DCC over the air, via QSI/Airwire. The trains are powered with constant DC on the rails, and they get the DCC signals over the air. In some ways it's the worst of both worlds, but it's been very reliable and trouble free for me. It gives you very sophisticated control, and in my opinion the QSI sound is really excellent. 

I'm always thinking of converting to DCC on the rails, though, and the reason is expense. Every time I add a loco to the collection, I need to buy a "gwire" receiver for the QSI card, so it can receive the DCC signals over the air. That's nearly $100 a pop--not cheap. But then, a DCC command station is not cheap either. As Greg has said elsewhere, DCC is inexpensive in the long run, if you are going to add more locos. But it's also way better in the long run--for example, you can run switches using the controller, with no additional wiring, and you can automate reverse loops with no fuss or muss. But you've got to pony up that initial chunk of cash for the DCC gear.


I also wonder if maybe DCC over the air isn't more forgving of dirty track and continuity issues. I have no evidence for this, but I wonder if switching to DCC on the rails would lead to more electrical problems? I'm kind of in the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" stage.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, your track seems to be better than the norm in terms of oxidation. You should have no problems with DCC on the track. You will also get better response with the signals over the rails. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Weather you use DCC or DC to the rails should make no difference as to the continuity. Using both types of DCC systems should pose little problems. Later RJD


----------



## Radiodial (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's some more angles to consider, and why when I had to make the choice, I went DCC, even with a smaller layout embedded in a hillside garden (250' loop with two long passing sidings).

I wanted to be able to run small diminutive locos
I didn't like the idea of tracking and charging batteries all the time

I wanted controllable sound. DCC Sound is cheaper to obtain (went with LokSound, but there are lots of choices)

I wanted to have my controller usable on my HO scale indoor layout (I use the NCE Pro Cab indoors, just with a dedicated 5 Amp booster

And I ended up using some DCC-Bit Switches (http://www.dccbitswitch.com/). They added a ton of enjoyment to the layout. Stopping and starting trains automatically and keeping them from running into each other adds great variety to even my simple layout.


The key is a good track cleaner. It is even fun to run and watch:

http://www.vintageairstream.com/Temp/dscf0002.jpg


Best of Luck!
RJ

Elk Creek RR


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice combination of the Bridge-Masters and Tom's sweeper... I may just have to copy that! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Low note talk to Bob Grosh, he may have an idea or two going to DCC that may surprise you. I am thinking of going that way too. I already am heavy into QSI/G-wire, and T-9000 throttle, and I am pleased with it except for MY range issue. I also have a couple of TE's and also track power through MRC, and I may even jump into DCS here shortly. Gotta explore your options, as they present themselves right?????? The Regal 

Come join our group or at least partake in the "live" show on Friday nites Noel and I mostly Noel is showing some pretty interesting things in trains, and animation. 

Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - Mogulus Live Broadcast


----------



## Radiodial (Mar 30, 2008)

Owing to the fact you recognized both parts to the sweeper, that almost guarantees you will. The only other parts needed were a AMS coupler and a 12v rechargeable battery from AllElectronics.com
RJ


----------

